
Can 5G replace everybody’s home broadband? - hamhand
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/12/5g-as-a-home-broadband-replacement-isnt-a-slam-dunk-yet-but-it-might-be-soon/?comments=1
======
MaddoScientisto
4G was faster by DSL but the mobile companies sold it at insane prices, if 5G
is a repeat of that it won't replace anything, unless the mobile companies
start selling flat plans.

